# Rubik's Competition at S?crates (Melbourne) with a $100 gift pack prize



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi All,

There's a Rubik's Competition at S?crates with a $100 Rubik's gift pack as the main prize.

It's on Saturday the 6th of March between 11am and 2pm.

S?CRATES
Shop 3183
Highpoint Shopping Centre
Maribyrnong VIC 3032
PH: 03 9318 8127

FYI: There are Rubik's Magics in stock at GAMES WORLD in the same shopping centre.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I may have tennis then, not 100 percent sure. Depends on the time.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

There is one at my shopping center too i went to my socrates for som more info and they said you only get one solve, you can come anytime. It is going to fail really really hard.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> There is one at my shopping center too i went to my socrates for som more info and they said you only get one solve, you can come anytime. It is going to fail really really hard.



If they're at the same time then it sounds like a good idea. One person can't win them all. 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

TimMc said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > There is one at my shopping center too i went to my socrates for som more info and they said you only get one solve, you can come anytime. It is going to fail really really hard.
> ...


Oh yeah i never thought of tht.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 21, 2010)

How will they be timing?


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> How will they be timing?


Stopwatches would be my guess.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> How will they be timing?



Probably by stopwatch. It's just a bit of fun. For example: someone walks in, solves a cube, enters their name and time into the competition.

Tim.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

Feliks should solve there at 1:59pm and videotape the guy leading at that point.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2010)

LMAO that could be hilarious.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm... Sounds a bit pointless going, as I wouldn't win. I'm guessing you have to use their Rubik's brand cube, or am I wrong? Anyway, I'll see if I can go, but I might have to take my puppy to puppy school that day.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hmm... Sounds a bit pointless going, as I wouldn't win. I'm guessing you have to use their Rubik's brand cube, or am I wrong? Anyway, I'll see if I can go, but I might have to take my puppy to puppy school that day.



Well no, the one we went to a competition made by the Rubik's brands, while this i one is hosted by S?crates.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 6, 2010)

I went there and won, but it was so fail. They did a 40 move random scramble and the person who was timing me was using an iphone timer and i had to use a super stiff cube right out of the box. For those who are wondering i won with a time of 40.8, this whole competition deserves a :fp


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 6, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> I went there and won, but it was so fail. They did a 40 move random scramble and the person who was timing me was using an iphone timer and i had to use a super stiff cube right out of the box. For those who are wondering i won with a time of 40.8, this whole competition deserves a :fp



HAHA.
Didn't they let you use your own cube?
And wut exactly was the prize?


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 6, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > I went there and won, but it was so fail. They did a 40 move random scramble and the person who was timing me was using an iphone timer and i had to use a super stiff cube right out of the box. For those who are wondering i won with a time of 40.8, this whole competition deserves a :fp
> ...


Nup i had to use a very very stiff storebought and they tried to explain to me what inspection was and the prize was 2 storeboughts, a brain rackers and some chess sets.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Free stuff is ftw.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Free stuff is ftw.


Yeah ive won $500 worth of cubes woot


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy wut? I guess I've won a few things, but not that much!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 6, 2010)

Dayyuum
Shoulda been there. Didn't have internet for so long didn't see this thread. Tough luck for me 


I live near Highpoint


----------



## Todd (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol, owned!

Funny thing is usually the 'store bought' cubes at Socrates were usually quite loose.

I would often go in there and play with the cubes while the missus was doing something uninteresting if we were at a shopping centre.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2010)

Wait, 40.8 seconds?

I got there first before anyone else and got 38.7. Weird.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 12, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Wait, 40.8 seconds?
> 
> I got there first before anyone else and got 38.7. Weird.


It was 1 prize per store.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2010)

Right. </nosarcasm>


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

This was already on? What? And Richard, did you win the Melbourne one, because you didn't make it too clear. Why were you in Melbourne, and why didn't you come to the meetup?

And if you won the Sydney one, who won the Melbourne one?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it was ONE PRIZE PER STORE, and there's quite a few Socrates stores in Sydney.

I think Richard won the Parramatta one in Sydney, not too sure tho.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 13, 2010)

I was at the Blacktown one and i won that one


----------

